# [risolto] installazione gentoo stage3

## polslinux

Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Paolo e ho 20 anni!

Sono oramai 3 anni che sono sul mondo Linux e, dopo aver provato *buntu, opensuse, fedora, debian, archlinux, ho deciso che è arrivato il momento di installare anche la tanto rinomata Gentoo!

Il pc su cui effettuerò l'installazione è:

Intel Core 2 Duo E2140

Ram 2GB DDR2 667Mhz

HD 250Gb (Ubuntu + Vuoto)

Nvidia Geffo 8800GTS

Ora, ho letto che installare Gentoo da stage3 vuol dire poterlo fare da Ubuntu, il che sarebbe una comodità.

Sto sfogliando l'handbook ma non riesco a vedere la sezione dedicata a come fare ciò...mi aiutate per favore?

grazie  :Smile: Last edited by polslinux on Wed Apr 21, 2010 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap5

in pratica, però, puoi seguire qualunque manuale, saltando alla voce chroot.

----------

## polslinux

Mmm dischetto floppy di utilità?!?

Mmm mi informo meglio perchè non è quello che mi interessava...li si parla di dimensionare i dischi...e questo è fatto  :Smile: 

Io volevo capire come chrootare e far partire l'installazione...

----------

## viralex

se hai già scompattato lo stage3 nella root puoi già chrootare.

devi montare alcune cartelle come /proc /dev /sys con l'opzione -o bind e poi un semplice "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"... c'è scritto tutto nella guida anche se in alcuni punti è un po' antiquata  :Razz: 

scarichi il tar.gz dell'albero di ebuild di portage, aggiorni, imprechi gli dei

compili il kernel e sistemi grubLast edited by viralex on Mon Apr 12, 2010 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polslinux

Ho capito  :Smile:  domani provo e vediamo cosa viene fuori:)

Grazie mille intanto!

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Mmm dischetto floppy di utilità?!?
> 
> Mmm mi informo meglio

 

non serve. non perdere tempo.

effettivamente, quella guida è un po' ricercata.

per quello ti consigliavo di prendere una guida normale e di saltare al chroot.

se hai già dimensionato i dischi, significa che conosci già la/le partizioni dove vuoi collocare il filesystem gentoo.

le carichi vuote sotto una radice a caso della tua ubuntu. per esempio /mnt/gentoo, come da manuale.

se tu desiderassi una paritizione indipendete per la /usr, la monterai sotto /mnt/gentoo/usr. ma queste sono complicazioni inessenziali.

ti procuri uno stage integro e lo estrai dentro /mnt/gentoo.

poi segui la guida dal punto indicato.

----------

## polslinux

ooooooooh  :Very Happy: 

figo figo ok ora ci sono  :Smile: 

Domani inzio  :Smile: 

grazie gente intanto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polslinux

ok ho copiato lo stage3 in /media/gentoo e l'ho estratto...ora?

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> ok ho copiato lo stage3 in /media/gentoo e l'ho estratto...ora?

 

adesso ci monti /proc e /sys , come da manuale, e vai di chroot.

la cartella /media/gentoo contiene, in questo momento, il sistema operativo minimale sul quale dovrai costruire la tua nuova gentoo.

il comando chroot ti pemette di operare dentro questa cartella come se fosse un sistema autonomo, indipendente da quello ospite.

----------

## polslinux

zizi scusami  :Smile: 

sto compilando il kernel....   :Very Happy: 

----------

